

Parsing and Serializing RDF Data with Ruby - bhuga
http://blog.datagraph.org/2010/04/parsing-rdf-with-ruby

======
mark_l_watson
RDF.rb and RDFS.rb look like nice libraries and basing them on the high
quality Redland libraries was a good decision. That said, using Sesame for the
underlying parsers, data storage, and real RDFS inferencing would be a nice
alternative (if limited to JRuby use). Perhaps a lot of the RDF.rb code could
be reused for this?

